

Ask HN: Ideas for curl.sh website - kvarga

Hello everyone - I am looking for ideas for an opensource project to do with a newly acquired domain ( curl.sh ).<p>I was thinking of a warning site like fixubuntu.com, but feel like I could develop something more useful.<p>Thanks, Kyle
======
caw
A reputable host for all those "curl <url> | sh" commands you see these days?
Basically, verified to not do something like rm -rf /.

~~~
tsm
How would he establish reputability? I trust rvm.io or brew.sh or whatever
else as much (or even more) than I'd trust curl.sh, but there's always the
risk that the site has been compromised by a third party, or there's a MITM
attack.

------
pastylegs
An interactive javascript shell for demonstrating useful curl commands and
allowing users to test their own commands?

~~~
taf2
Similar to hurl.it - seems like if you do something around executing shell
scripts via curl... Would be interesting

